# Chocolatier Work



## cc2003btw (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm interested in starting to do some good work with chocolate, perhaps making my own things, filled stuff, truffles and the like. Are there any good guides to starting in Chocolate work, and what equipment i would need. Any help on the subject is much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## hellschef (Nov 4, 2005)

first decide what choco to use, a dark amilk, rember that bakers is for cooken, not desserts.lol a double boiler is the easiest method to render choco, low heat, on a simmer,as not to scald product. flavorings and the like can be added at this point. if youre gonna break out into sugar cooking be sure to buy a candy thermo, and use it !!! j. pepin is a hero of mine and his la teqhniqeus is a good book to start with. any and all dessert, cooky books will help. have fun.


----------



## htc (Nov 4, 2005)

CC, welcome to the site! I hope some of the other chocolate experts will see your post soon. We have a lot of people who know a lot about chocolate around here. In the meantime, here is a great site to start.
http://www.baking911.com/chocolate/101_intro.htm I think it's a bit difficult to navigate, but has A LOT of really good info.


----------

